# Mold in Plantation Soil



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

I am new and have 1 Poison Dart Frog in a 10 Gallon Aquarium.

I mixed up a batch of Exo Terra Plantation Soil in a 5 Gallon Bucket about a week ago when I got him.

The 10 Gallon aquarium that he is in is fine but the 5 Gallon Bucket with all the extra Plantation Soil is growing Mold.

Is this common?

Will Mold start to grow in my Tank too?


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

that Frog Guy said:


> I am new and have 1 Poison Dart Frog in a 10 Gallon Aquarium.
> 
> I mixed up a batch of Exo Terra Plantation Soil in a 5 Gallon Bucket about a week ago when I got him.
> 
> ...



Oh boy .. um. Hmmm.. in the search bar. Look up ABG mix. The exo Terra soil doesn't have all the additives to prevent " breakdown, or mold " 

I really want to say no. But 100% sure it will mold. No doubt.


Contact Mike at New Herp.... New England Herpetoculture LLC - Substrate - Vivarium he will help or 

Go to Josh's Frogs - Largest online herps feeders and reptile supplies store call them or order the ( ABG mix) ( substrate barrier ) and hydroton ( clay balls). My balls are not for sale... ;-). If you properly layer those products like a biryhsay cake. You will probably never see mold. Key word. " ABG mix... And only this.

Watch joshs frogs on how to out it together on YouTube. ( before you order your supplies) 

Do this ASAP.. or you will mold up. 

Make sure when you redo. You get springtails to throw in. Just watch the YouTube video.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

You could also get an orchid bark mix with no ferts in it and mix it with the plantation soil, I go about 75% bark 25% plantation and have no drainage issues, get some bugs for your soil and any mold u get will be food for them, we all get some mold at times, this works fir me, but isnt the only answer....


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Would it keep better if I put it in a Bag?

At the Reptile Show I got a Large bag of Various Mosses. Some I used and some are still in the Bag. Should I leave those in there. Will they be OK or will they grow Mold?


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd throw the moss in a tank, the soil i'd dry out in a cookie sheet and then rebag


----------

